# The 4Chan Furry Circlejerk: Opinions



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

4Chan is a sickening, disgusting, awful place. I love it for only one reason. The furry circlejerk threads. Some people hate them, others have no idea why they even exist. Anybody else post in these horrible, addicting, super-fun threads? OH GOD RULE #1! THE INTERNET POLICE, THEY ARE COM-


----------



## Dryskale (Jan 14, 2013)

Meh, if I want a good laugh I'll head over to vivisector and read a thread or 2. I find 4chan to be overrated.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Dryskale said:


> I find 4chan to be overrated.


I used to think so too. But then I kept coming back... and coming back... and now I am addicted. Also, I've made some good friends off the circlejerk threads.


----------



## Machine (Jan 14, 2013)

People still go to 4chan?


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 14, 2013)

Read 4chan for a while, back when I was '19 or so. Occasionally go back to /cgl/, because it's a genuinely useful subforum for costume stuff. A lady asked me out on a date over there~


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't visit 4chan anymore. I was very amused however at the "Bronies forcing 4chan to shut down" incident.

I thought they banned furries?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 14, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I don't visit 4chan anymore. I was very amused however at the "Bronies forcing 4chan to shut down" incident.
> 
> I thought they banned furries?



That's for the hentai boards. /b/ is so stupid moot allows almost anything on there now.


----------



## Machine (Jan 14, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I don't visit 4chan anymore. I was very amused however at the "Bronies forcing 4chan to shut down" incident.
> 
> I thought they banned furries?


I won't be really surprised if they still have Furry Fridays on there.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 14, 2013)

meh 4chan : /


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Meh.


What, you aren't going to spend the time to be an asshole?


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> What, you aren't going to spend the time to be an asshole?



Yes. Because there is nothing new on /b/. It's a burned-out husk of its former self where kids go to think they're being cool and edgy.


----------



## Machine (Jan 14, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Yes. Because there is nothing new on /b/. It's a burned-out husk of its former self where kids go to think they're being cool and edgy.


Too many /b/tards running two-bit "operations" in hopes to amount to some significance like the war between Anonymous and the Church of Scientology.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Yes. Because there is nothing new on /b/. It's a burned-out husk of its former self where kids go to think they're being cool and edgy.


I go on it for the once a month time somebody does something that's actually funny, not because it's always new and exciting.


----------



## Percy (Jan 14, 2013)

I have no opinion about it.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 14, 2013)

It got boring after 4 seconds.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> What, you aren't going to spend the time to be an asshole?




The topic itself is insulting enough to yourself. I can't do any better than that.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the /co/ board.  It's relevant to my interest and the community on that board isn't entirely assholes.  But I am a little sick of all the Goku vs Superman threads.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2013)

Never bothered with it, the whole concept seems boring honestly. I find it's more entertaining to subject myself to the retardation of Tumblr and laugh at that instead


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't ever seen furry content on 4chan even though I used to be there a lot.


----------



## Machine (Jan 14, 2013)

Afterimage said:


> I haven't ever seen furry content on 4chan even though I used to be there a lot.


I find something deeply unsettling about your avatar. ;;


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> I find something deeply unsettling about your avatar. ;;




Kind of reminds me of this.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 14, 2013)

If I had one dollar for every time I've seen someone call Toshabi an asshole, I'd never have to work another day in my life.  And I've only been here for like two weeks.


----------



## Machine (Jan 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Kind of reminds me of this.


I had a little nostalgia trip there for a second.


----------



## Azure (Jan 15, 2013)

4what?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Meh.



Congrats, OP. You've made a thread so bad that not even Toshabi can troll it. Truly, you are the god of fail. :V


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> If I had one dollar for every time I've seen someone call Toshabi an asshole, I'd never have to work another day in my life.  And I've only been here for like two weeks.


The same people would bitch if you spoke out against them =P


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 15, 2013)

Azure said:


> 4what?


This. Of course I could just google it, but meh.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 15, 2013)

The Internet is a terrible, scary place as it is full of nerds. 4chan was where the nerdiest went. Now...it's full of hipsters and people who think memes are the pinnacle of comedic expression. Wait...it was always like that. :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> Congrats, OP. You've made a thread so bad that not even Toshabi can troll it. Truly, you are the god of fail. :V


Lol what are you talking about?
Toshabi isn't a troll, he's a douchebag.

Anyways Ive never been to 4chan.  I've seen it, but I never went there volunteerly.


----------



## Joey (Jan 15, 2013)

Many years ago I used to spam furry threads on /b/ with funny screenshots of Mushu from Mulan until the thread maxed out. It seemed to drive them crazy.


----------



## mirepoix (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm just sick of the tripfags that run those threads.  A good sfur thread is ruined by pictures of Clint Eastwood or that one Lackadaisy character and people chit chattin' with each other, or being all "good night *huggles everyone ^_^*" and bullshit like that.  I go to 4chan to escape the hugging and friendliness, dammit.  I want more animal titties and less reaction faces.

Real talk:  I met my boyfriend on /b/.  Yes, I am aware of how cool this makes me.


----------



## Retro (Jan 15, 2013)

4chan is fucked up.

And not in a good way.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 15, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> I'm just sick of the tripfags that run those threads.  A good sfur thread is ruined by pictures of Clint Eastwood or that one Lackadaisy character and people chit chattin' with each other, or being all "good night *huggles everyone ^_^*" and bullshit like that.  I go to 4chan to escape the hugging and friendliness, dammit.  I want more animal titties and less reaction faces.
> 
> Real talk:  I met my boyfriend on /b/.  Yes, I am aware of how cool this makes me.



Yeah, namefagging seems counterintuitive to the spirit of the place. Though I suppose you/your bf must've been doing some of that yourself eh?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jan 15, 2013)

I like lulz.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol what are you talking about?
> Toshabi isn't a troll, he's a douchebag.



You're only saying that because i said your sex costume looked uglier than you do. >:[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2013)

I go on /b/ occasionally, and I also like lurking /ic/. Browsing /gif/ and /wsg/ are fun, and I like to go to /k/ for fap material.


----------



## Riho (Jan 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> If I had one dollar for every time I've seen someone call Toshabi an asshole, I'd never have to work another day in my life.  And I've only been here for like two weeks.



I was commenting on the fact that he wasn't even being an asshole. I was worried there for a second.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 15, 2013)

I mostly lurk on /ic/ The deviantart threads are my favorite.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 15, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I don't visit 4chan anymore. I was very amused however at the "Bronies forcing 4chan to shut down" incident.
> 
> I thought they banned furries?


I heard that SA banned furries, but they are allowed on most 4chan boards.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You're only saying that because i said your sex costume looked uglier than you do. >:[


Now that's a zinger.


----------



## Riho (Jan 15, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> I'm just sick of the tripfags that run those threads.  A good sfur thread is ruined by pictures of Clint Eastwood or that one Lackadaisy character and people chit chattin' with each other, or being all "good night *huggles everyone ^_^*" and bullshit like that.  I go to 4chan to escape the hugging and friendliness, dammit.  I want more animal titties and less reaction faces.
> 
> Real talk:  I met my boyfriend on /b/.  Yes, I am aware of how cool this makes me.



You want porn? Go to PawsRU. You want the only intelligent conversation you can find on /b/'s pimpled ass? Gfur/sfur threads.



Gibby said:


> I go on /b/ occasionally, and I also like lurking /ic/. Browsing /gif/ and /wsg/ are fun, and I like to go to /k/ for fap material.



/b/ is my main board. Why? Because IT HAS INFECTED MY MIND WITH SPIDERS



Sylvester Fox said:


> Many years ago I used to spam furry threads on /b/ with funny screenshots of Mushu from Mulan until the thread maxed out. It seemed to drive them crazy.



One guy was portraying himself as an avatarfag. He got a conversation going until someone realized that he didn't even sound like the guy he was portraying. It was awesome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2013)

Riho said:


> You want porn? Go to PawsRU. You want the only intelligent conversation you can find on /b/'s pimpled ass? Gfur/sfur threads.



>Gfur/sfur threads
>intelligent

Pick one


----------



## Riho (Jan 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> >Gfur/sfur threads
> >intelligent
> 
> Pick one



Trying to greentext, there?
Anyway that's exactly the choice. Do you want porn? Or do you want conversation. There's almost never both. Granted, one guy's avatar is just PORN.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2013)

"lol 4chan suks it full of so edgy keedz"

Nice maturity, FAFers. You've definitely shown up the website which you've defined the entirety of its occupants of based off a solitary board (especially when it's a site that tends to have rather intense inter-board rivalries).


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 15, 2013)

stop confusing /b/ with the rest of 4chan


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 15, 2013)

ThisisGabe said:


> I like lulz.



I liked lulz too until it gave me a virus.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 15, 2013)

4chan is the arse of the internet and only furry threads you see on it are either Gfur or Sfur, more often Gfur.
That place lost its appeal to me very quickly. It was fun arsing about for a day or two, but it's the same thing over and over again


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> 4chan is the arse of the internet and only furry threads you see on it are either Gfur or Sfur, more often Gfur.
> That place lost its appeal to me very quickly. It was fun arsing about for a day or two, but it's the same thing over and over again



Some people like watching reruns.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Some people like watching reruns.


Those weird people.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 15, 2013)

All this talk of 4chan makes me want to go check out 4chan.  I'm gonna go check out 4chan.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 15, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> All this talk of 4chan makes me want to go check out 4chan.  I'm gonna go check out 4chan.


Any last words before your sanity is destroyed?


----------



## Brazen (Jan 15, 2013)

/v/ and /vg/ are alright, I share their opinions on things being bad.


----------



## mirepoix (Jan 15, 2013)

I read /d/ for the articles 

On /d/:  They need to get their shit together on what is furry and what isn't.  /d/ doesn't allow furries, but they have monstergirls in droves.  Apparently, if a girl has animal features anywhere for the neck down, it isn't furry.  As soon as you change the face, it's a furry.  Girl transforming into a horse?  Close, but OK somehow.  Cow girls with udders?  No way man that's cool.  Horse dick futas?  Not furry.  Centaurs?  Not furry.  There was a big controversy on "jet porn," or anthro planes.  They look awfully similar to anthro sharks, which is why I think they were getting deleted.  I think people made a stink about it just to tick the mods off.  I understand that if /d/ opened the way to furries, it would be absolutely flooded.  But seriously, monster girls are pretty danged close.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 15, 2013)

Retro said:


> 4chan is fucked up.
> 
> And not in a good way.


since when was there a good way?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> since when was there a good way?




Ask your sister.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 16, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> I read /d/ for the articles
> 
> On /d/:  They need to get their shit together on what is furry and what isn't.  /d/ doesn't allow furries, but they have monstergirls in droves.  Apparently, if a girl has animal features anywhere for the neck down, it isn't furry.  As soon as you change the face, it's a furry.  Girl transforming into a horse?  Close, but OK somehow.  Cow girls with udders?  No way man that's cool.  Horse dick futas?  Not furry.  Centaurs?  Not furry.  There was a big controversy on "jet porn," or anthro planes.  They look awfully similar to anthro sharks, which is why I think they were getting deleted.  I think people made a stink about it just to tick the mods off.  I understand that if /d/ opened the way to furries, it would be absolutely flooded.  But seriously, monster girls are pretty danged close.



These people take furries far too seriously.
Like all furfags do.


----------



## Ames (Jan 16, 2013)

The only place you'll find furry circlejerks on 4chan are on /b/ (and /o/ occasionally for some bizarre reason, but usually those are at least bearably autismal).  
If you actively lurk or post on /b/ you deserve to be launched into the fucking sun.


----------



## Fluffeh (Jan 16, 2013)

I visit 4chan sometimes if I'm bored and want quick entertainment because honestly you will find at least one decent board on there.
If you look hard enough they do have furry threads/posts but most of the time it's just furry porn, but then again can't complain with that either >.>;


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 16, 2013)

It's desperate, lonely people seeking attention that do this if you ask me.

I only visit /v/ or /vg/ every once in a while when I have exhausted other options for entertainment before bed.

A lot of the people here are going to downtalk a notorious website while being ignorant how similar their behavior here is, merely because in the grand scheme of things Nerds making fun of Nerds disguises itself in far too many forms.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 16, 2013)

Riho said:


> 4Chan is a sickening, disgusting, awful place. I love it for only one reason. The furry circlejerk threads. Some people hate them, others have no idea why they even exist. Anybody else post in these horrible, addicting, super-fun threads? OH GOD RULE #1! THE INTERNET POLICE, THEY ARE COM-



I... I don't know what I expected when I opened this thread.

God fucking damnit.



JamesB said:


> The only place you'll find furry circlejerks on 4chan are on /b/ (and /o/ occasionally for some bizarre reason, but usually those are at least bearably autismal).
> If you actively lurk or post on /b/ you deserve to be launched into the fucking sun.



This.

Also /v/'s known to have their share of furry threads, but they've been severely cut down due to the mods getting off their lazy asses and actually doing something. /co/ has furry threads every Saturday, but only felines. It's surprising how many people are completely fine with it.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> These people take furries far too seriously.
> Like all furfags do.



hurr hurr but ur unique



mirepoix said:


> I read /d/ for the articles
> 
> On /d/:  They need to get their shit together on what is furry and what isn't.  /d/ doesn't allow furries, but they have monstergirls in droves.  Apparently, if a girl has animal features anywhere for the neck down, it isn't furry.  As soon as you change the face, it's a furry.  Girl transforming into a horse?  Close, but OK somehow.  Cow girls with udders?  No way man that's cool.  Horse dick futas?  Not furry.  Centaurs?  Not furry.  There was a big controversy on "jet porn," or anthro planes.  They look awfully similar to anthro sharks, which is why I think they were getting deleted.  I think people made a stink about it just to tick the mods off.  I understand that if /d/ opened the way to furries, it would be absolutely flooded.  But seriously, monster girls are pretty danged close.



There is absolutely no reason to allow furries to flood /d/ as long as fchan exists.



Brazen said:


> /v/ and /vg/ are alright, I share their opinions on things being bad.



Things I don't like are just awful.


----------



## Riho (Jan 16, 2013)

JamesB said:


> The only place you'll find furry circlejerks on 4chan are on /b/ (and /o/ occasionally for some bizarre reason, but usually those are at least bearably autismal).
> If you actively lurk or post on /b/ you deserve to be launched into the fucking sun.



Zen fetch zee Cannon!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 16, 2013)

JamesB said:


> The only place you'll find furry circlejerks on 4chan are on /b/ (and /o/ occasionally for some bizarre reason, but usually those are at least bearably autismal).
> If you actively lurk or post on /b/ you deserve to be launched into the fucking sun.


For the lulz?


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 16, 2013)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> For the lulz?



I feel I'm growing out of Internet humor. 90% of the memes I know are the ones that were popular when I was in high school.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't even go on 4Chan, so this particular form of furry bashing doesn't affect me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 16, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I feel I'm growing out of Internet humor. 90% of the memes I know are the ones that were popular when I was in high school.


They don't change. I fail to find "memes" funny, with the exception of bad luck brian. Rage faces and the like can go down the toilet and I wouldn't give even half of a zero fuck. I don't know how that'd be possible but still


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 16, 2013)

It's threads like this that drive me to drink.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

I...never got to 4Chan. If I want to see furry abuse I have two far better solutions that are actually informative most of the time.

Encyclopedia Dramatica and this place.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 16, 2013)

Heaven is dead. :c


----------



## Machine (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I...never got to 4Chan. If I want to see furry abuse I have two far better solutions that are actually informative most of the time.
> 
> Encyclopedia Dramatica and this place.


ED taught me right, and FA drove me away from deviantArt. Then this place provided me with hilarity and knowledge, much like ED. So far, so good.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2013)

People still go to 4chan? I thought all the cool assholes hung out at Reddit now.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 16, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> People still go to 4chan? *I thought all the cool assholes hung out at Reddit now.*



You cannot rustle the Triumverate.


----------



## Machine (Jan 16, 2013)

Aetius said:


> You cannot rustle the Triumverate.


What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?


The most beautiful video ever. It teaches love. It teaches acceptance. *IT TEACHES US TO NOT CARE ABOUT 4CHAN!*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I feel I'm growing out of Internet humor. 90% of the memes I know are the ones that were popular when I was in high school.



No, you're just growing in general. Nobody over the age of twelve should ever care about "LE EPIC MAY-MAYS XD".



Toraneko said:


> People still go to 4chan? I thought all the cool assholes hung out at Reddit now.



Okay now you're just trying to piss me off.



Machine said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?



A retarded 2012 meme that I'm glad is dead now.


----------



## Golden (Jan 17, 2013)

What the fuck? I thought this website went to shit after they spawned the brony fandom?


----------



## Machine (Jan 17, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> What the fuck? I thought this website went to shit after they spawned the brony fandom?


It was always shit. :V


----------

